# No Shopping At Target



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think my days of shopping at Target are over.....
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30553057&ni...ls-guests-to-leave-guns-at-home&s_cid=queue-2


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Same here. I got all hot and bothered and then I realized I've been to Target like four times in my life. Still.....


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Target is just a glorified (and highly over-priced) version of Wal-Mart anyway.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

oh boo hoo you cant carry your gun in there openly


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Skally said:


> oh boo hoo you cant carry your gun in there openly


 Or concealed.....The statement reads "Our approach has always been to follow local laws, and of course, we will continue to do so. But starting today we will also respectfully request that guests not bring firearms to Target - even in communities where it is permitted by law," CEO, John Mulligan http://abullseyeview.com/2014/07/target-addresses-firearms-in-stores/


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

They loose liability coverage if they truly ban firearms in their stores and someone comes into their store with a gun anyway and causes harm. The statement is the same general statement made by other private land owners who have ASKED that "open carry" folks not bring them into their business. Stupid, because it gives the perception of being anti-firearm and 2nd amendment but will shut up the stupid mother group. At least in Utah, I will go there in my once every three year visit with my CWP in my wallet and my "friend" at my side.

Here's the Utah Shed Hunting Rainbow Pride Open Carry in downtown SLC:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's concealed how will they know ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> If it's concealed how will they know ?


That is really good.

A free 90-day subscription to the UWN for you and your family.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So let me guess; now all the bad guys are gonna be in Target.

.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ALL OF THEM! lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My kind of restaurant!
http://www.wideopenspaces.com/at-this-shooters-grill-all-the-waitresses-pack-heat-video/

Probably not as good as "Debbie Duz Donuts" that was in Fort Collins Colorado. Now those girls packed some BIG guns.......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> My kind of restaurant!
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/at-this-shooters-grill-all-the-waitresses-pack-heat-video/
> 
> Probably not as good as "Debbie Duz Donuts" that was in Fort Collins Colorado. Now those girls packed some BIG guns.......


Ya beat me to it, I was just going to post that story. If anyone is traveling I-70 that would be a nice place to pull off and get some food.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Time for a rant. 
The thing is this. Anyone that is paying attention to this will realize that this is just the start of the snowball rolling. And in many way, I believe that gun owners are about 95% to blame for this. Blast me if you want, but idiots - yes, idiots - that strap their AR to their back and walk into retail stores to show their 2nd amendment rights did more damage to the image of gun owners than anything the anti-gun folks could ever do. But those sheeple with their 2nd amendment glasses refused to see the harm in making these kind of statements. Heck, I'm a gun owner, and some idiot walks into Home Depot packing an AR, I'm getting the heck out of there while I'm calling the cops! And if I'm packing at the time, my hand is on my firearm as I leave. I see a guy with an AR - I have NO idea if he is good or bad, or what his intention is. No freaking idea. So for my own protection, I have to assume he is not my friend.

Yea, I know. Good guys can carry guns. I get that. But how do I know that the guy with the AR on his back is a good guy? I don't. And neither does the store. And neither does anyone else. And the truth of the matter is, gun owners are NOT in the majority any more. And this kind of behavior, though allowed under the 2nd amendment, is just plain stupid and will lead to the 2nd amendment being repealed. And then none of us win. 

Target can do this, because they don't cater to most gun owners with anything they do. So they don't care if we now refuse to shop there. And non-gun owners will NEVER buy the explanation that you feel safer when you see someone you don't know holding an assault rifle. (Though I think it ironic that a store called "Target" doesn't want you to bring a gun.;-)

But here is the reality of the situation on this one. Target will not be the last store to go this route. And like it or not, open carry into retail areas not named Cabelas or Sportsmans Warehouse only fuels the anti-gun fire into a fever pitch. But even still, try an open carry of your AR into Cabela's see what they ask you as you come in. Try it in a place that CATERS to gun owners and see. 

Now back to my point. If our fellow gun owners keep up with the open carry demands into retail and other public places, the result will be a SUCCESSFUL campaign to repeal the 2nd Amendment. Amendments can be repealed - its happened before and is allowed under the constitution. And it will happen again. So demand your right to open carry all you want. Prove your point. Get slapped on the back by all your buddies about how cool that is. Just realize that about 80% of America is seriously freaked out about it and will take the political action necessary to take away your right.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Totally agree Gary and I have been saying the exact same thing when these morons go around walking into stores and down the street with their AR's strapped to their backs looking like Rambo and trying to act tough. They're nothing but idiots that I don't care to be around. There is no good reason whatsoever to walk into Target with an AR hanging off your back fully loaded or not. Just plain stupid.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Time for a rant.
> The thing is this. Anyone that is paying attention to this will realize that this is just the start of the snowball rolling. And in many way, I believe that gun owners are about 95% to blame for this. Blast me if you want, but idiots - yes, idiots - that strap their AR to their back and walk into retail stores to show their 2nd amendment rights did more damage to the image of gun owners than anything the anti-gun folks could ever do. But those sheeple with their 2nd amendment glasses refused to see the harm in making these kind of statements. Heck, I'm a gun owner, and some idiot walks into Home Depot packing an AR, I'm getting the heck out of there while I'm calling the cops! And if I'm packing at the time, my hand is on my firearm as I leave. I see a guy with an AR - I have NO idea if he is good or bad, or what his intention is. No freaking idea. So for my own protection, I have to assume he is not my friend.
> 
> Yea, I know. Good guys can carry guns. I get that. But how do I know that the guy with the AR on his back is a good guy? I don't. And neither does the store. And neither does anyone else. And the truth of the matter is, gun owners are NOT in the majority any more. And this kind of behavior, though allowed under the 2nd amendment, is just plain stupid and will lead to the 2nd amendment being repealed. And then none of us win.
> ...


I agree with your rant.

Uh.... I'm thinkin if you wouldn't spent so much time correcting your spelling and grammer you'd made the top of the page.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thaat cuud be tru Guub.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree.....Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Honestly, I'm not a big fan of open carry for the same reasons GaryFish mentioned. I know our 2nd amendment rights will continue to get challenged, and things will get worse in the future, especially if another Democrat gets in the White House. I never shop at Target anyway, and I sure as hell don't drink Starbucks coffee............


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

The bad guys are going to "target" Target!!!
I'll be slapping my knee for days on that one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I doubt the bad guys will target Target. Nothing there worth stealing. And they already jacked everyone's credit card info. I really don't know why anyone shops there for anything. But I'm not the Target audience either. Seriously though. They could put a sign up that said "Free stuff" and no man would walk out of there with anything but a new TV.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Seriously though. They could put a sign up that said "Free stuff" and no man would walk out of there with anything but a new TV.


 And you wouldn't have to worry about the Rainbow group taking all the deodorant, soap, shampoo and toothbrushes either.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Next it will be you cannot enter the store with a hoody. Where does it stop where they keep telling us what we can and cannot do. I haven't been in Target for at least 5 years, I suspect it will be another 5 plus.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I never shop there as it is. My wife used to shop there every now and then. But since the security breech with every card swiped in their store for six months, she doesn't go there anymore either. 

But I have to say - If I owned a store and people kept coming into my store with an open carry weapon, I'd ask them not to. Like I said earlier, people who do that just to prove a point do FAAAARRRRR more damage to 2nd amendment proponents than any anti-gun group ever could do. If you are concerned about your safety when you go out in public, by all means, carry concealed. Absolutely. But don't be stupid. 

I don't shop at target because I don't like their choice of merchandise. Kind of like why I don't shop at Hobby Lobby, even though I side with them on their recent issues. But that is another story for another discussion I guess.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a French store. I never shop there


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

We shop at Target pretty often. I'd gladly go there and pay a tad extra rather than going to the Harrisville Wal-Mart and risk getting robbed, raped, and mugged. People are over reacting to the whole statement. Of course they don't want morons open carrying semi-autos and posting them all over the internet.

“This is not a change in policy,” Target spokeswoman Molly Snyder said in an email to the Pioneer Press. “Rather, what we are communicating today is a request and not a prohibition.” Snyder added that Target has no plans to further comment on the firearm issue, “beyond the messages we are sharing today.”

Basically they want the whole Moms Demand Action or whatever the heck group they are to shut up, and for morons to stop carrying semi-auto rifles at the ready and to go play their war games somewhere else. We went to Target last night and no signs were up on the doors saying firearms were prohibited. The glock 17 had an enjoyable trip.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> going to the Harrisville Wal-Mart and risk getting robbed, raped, and mugged.


Wow, grocery shopping is tough for you. I carry, so I don't worry about the above issues.

The raping robbers may move to target after this.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Go back and read my previous post all the way through and you'll learn that I carry too RandomElk, no need to be a smart ass about it.

The gentleman that was shopping at Wal-Mart in Vegas when those whackos went on their shooting spree wasn't saved because he was packing. My point is Wal-Mart seems to attract more scum of the earth than Target does, today is another example. (https://www.ksl.com/?sid=30605314&n...an-walmart-leads-to-shots-fired&s_cid=queue-3)

Anyone in doubt about Target's actions can just look at this attachment, no wonder they made the statement they did.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, you brought up going to harrisville walmart and being raped for heck sake! I saw that you carry, just felt your comment was pretty darn extreme and made it a little lighter. No reason to get all huffy puffy.

Dumb scum are everywhere. And your picture of target is made to announce the gun carrier, making it very setup to be that way. Could do it in any store. Makes target look as bad as walmart!

Rules never stop rule breakers.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Go back and read my previous post all the way through and you'll learn that I carry too RandomElk, no need to be a smart ass about it.
> 
> The gentleman that was shopping at Wal-Mart in Vegas when those whackos went on their shooting spree wasn't saved because he was packing. My point is Wal-Mart seems to attract more scum of the earth than Target does, today is another example. (https://www.ksl.com/?sid=30605314&n...an-walmart-leads-to-shots-fired&s_cid=queue-3)
> 
> Anyone in doubt about Target's actions can just look at this attachment, no wonder they made the statement they did.


What is wrong with people???
One more idiot giving the rest of us a bad name.
Guys like this are the best players for the other team...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mavis, doesnt the target one seem almost tooo intentional? Putting the kid in the pic as well.. Clearly motivation behind it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I can buy that; could be staged to make gun owners look like morons. But all too often the very people who claim to be exercising their rights by packing their AR on their back to the mall simply to upset people only does harm. The way to win the argument is with facts not emotion. Playing on emotion is what the other guys are doing with the school shootings and so on. All I'm getting at is that we who love our freedoms need to be firm and stand up but we need to be intelligent not add to the stupidity.


----------

